# Hot Glue Skeleton Bats



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hot glue skeleton bats no pics yet on procedure

original hot glue gun skeleton bats how to







,









I started out with a plaster slab and switched over to parchment paper
you can pull the glue up from that easier
draw/outline your on parchment paper..tape paper down and you can do alot at one time then assmble later
wings
body- spine ,ribs, breastbone 
legs
pelvis
head
jaw line
if using plaster, carve a small ditch so to speak mist that down...
but believe me parchment paper best

hot glue along your outlines, fill in where needed..like head top and pelvis let cool..... pull up

lay a bead of glue for back bone.
lay a horizontal line for shoulder bone..keeping some above for neckbone
then crossways on the backbone lay 5 or 6 lines separated evenly,

on one side only lay another line vertical to the rib bones for breast bone
when cool flip over to attach ribs..that way rounded side out
attach rib sections one at a time to breastbone with spot of the hot glue hold till set
glue legs to pelvis
glue pelvis to bottom of spine
attach head to jaw line...
build back of jaw line up one glue line at a time 2 or 3 should be fine
attach head to upper spine 
attach wings at each shoulder
(one wing will be flipped if using same outline for both)

I then hot glued string to shoulders for hanging and then one from the back area also
three points

may be painted for bone effect 
or leave clear and they look great under blacklight, making a cool blue effect
Large Bat
18 inches long
head is 4 1/2 inches long
neck to pelvis 12 inches
rib area 4 1/2 inches
Small Bat
6 inches long
head is 3 1/4 inches
ribs 2 inches
head to pelvis 4 inches
For Large Bat: about 12 sticks medium 4inch all purpose glue sticks approx $2.00

I started with a bigger glue gun that used medium sticks for the large bat..I don't know if it was the gun or not but I didn't like it..so I switched over to my mini when I did the dragon.. So for wider backbones and such,
You just need to have sticks ready to load so you can keep a solid line and then start another right away to width you want. 
When doing a dragon make sure it is thicker for sturdiness ..and backbone tail is made by 1. drawing on paper, 2. then turn over paper !! 
3. then following that pattern make one side ... 
4. when that is cool peel off set aside.. 
5. turn paper back over and then follow where you first drew pattern .. 
( this is because the glue will pull up some of your pencil or ink and you will lose your pattern) 
6. peel off when cooled set flat sides together they should line up 
7. lay a bead lengthwise and glue flat sides together. 
8. that is your neck..backbone..and tail section so make it big and sturdy enough to fit and hold neck and shoulders ,ribs, pelvis
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6876 large dragon
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6839 large bat


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey, that's a really cool - and cheap idea! Got any other uses for hot glue?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Way cool! I wouldn't have thought of that in a million years.

What Red Green is to duct tape, Lilly is to hot glue.

I nominate Lilly for Hot Glue Queen!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

She's got my vote!!!!!! :devil: Thanks Lilly! <times a gazillion> I just love them!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great Idea, I think im going to try this.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Very cool idea!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very kickass idea, lily.

I've never heard of this before.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks everyone..
once you make one , you'll be saying man is that easy.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Great Job Lilly, also,


> What Red Green is to duct tape, Lilly is to hot glue.


 Haha, Good one!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Incredible bats I want to make some to hang from trees.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks everyone again ,
and just to remind you these can be made any size!!!

good Idea Lakeside I may do that also..want to try some downlighting anyways.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lilly, Way to think outside the glue box! Your technique has a lot of potential. Glue queen it is.


----------

